# Massive Pokemon GSC leak has source code and beta creature designs for second-gen games



## Scarlet (Apr 25, 2020)

lanturn is my life

why couldn't this be the real thing


----------



## Chary (Apr 25, 2020)

Celebi's face is everyone's reaction to the leak being posted.


----------



## emigre (Apr 25, 2020)

Don't know about the rest of you but I'm loving these leaks for the early Pokémon games.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2020)

Yoooo that's neat! Just as we thought we had everything from the beta ROMs, a while ago.

I've heard of this a few days ago, so having even more informations makes me pretty happy.

Couldn't have started playing Crystal Clear at a better time, having a serious nostalgia trip today.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh my God, there's more?! 
I'm so happy there's so much more to see from the original Satoshi Tajiri games
I was hoping for this to leak so bad! I'm dying

Is it permitted to send links to this on DMs?
If so, someone *please* link me to it, I looked couldn't but I couldn't even find the blue/yellow source code leak


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 25, 2020)

Welp, so either these are legit and this is pretty cools, or its one big jape and in a few days I'll see "Pokemon leak was fake" here as another headline, eh


----------



## PRAGMA (Apr 25, 2020)

Woah this is insane, thank you for letting us know 

This does seem to be legit, actual code does exist here, I'm not sure if it is compilable yet though.


----------



## Mythical (Apr 25, 2020)

KooPako said:


> Oh my God, there's more?!
> I'm so happy there's so much more to see from the original Satoshi Tajiri games
> I was hoping for this to leak so bad! I'm dying
> 
> ...


No it is against the rules to link to stuff in any form or fashion on this site. Really hyped for these leaks though, I love seeing how things work on the inside


----------



## Feroz El Mejor (Apr 25, 2020)

This never ends, there's a lot to see yet.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2020)

This seems fishy... but I'm going to download the build anyways.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 25, 2020)

Well that is a pleasant surprise!

Still holding out hope we get Red/Green beta with Gorochu sprite one day


----------



## Brigand (Apr 25, 2020)

Wooper is such a meme.


----------



## RivenMain (Apr 25, 2020)

@Brigand  =w=


----------



## Supercool330 (Apr 25, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Welp, so either these are legit and this is pretty cools, or its one big jape and in a few days I'll see "Pokemon leak was fake" here as another headline, eh



It is incredibly unlikely that this is fake.  Faking that much source code would be extremely difficult.  This is sort of like the moon landing; as incredible as it may seem, this would a lot harder to fake than to actually obtain.  Some of the sprites and pokedex entries might be fake, but the inclusion of the previously unreleased source would strongly suggest that the rest of the leak is also real.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 25, 2020)

4chan strikes again! Lol. Maybe I’ll finally try Pokemon.


----------



## Green0scar (Apr 25, 2020)

GameFreak sure knows how to clean up sprites


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 25, 2020)

Supercool330 said:


> It is incredibly unlikely that this is fake.  Faking that much source code would be extremely difficult.  This is sort of like the moon landing; as incredible as it may seem, this would a lot harder to fake than to actually obtain.  Some of the sprites and pokedex entries might be fake, but the inclusion of the previously unreleased source would strongly suggest that the rest of the leak is also real.


Eh, just saying, some had went a long way to make some big pranks, a lot of smash-related stuff comes to mind...


----------



## Edgarska (Apr 25, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Eh, just saying, some had went a long way to make some big pranks, a lot of smash-related stuff comes to mind...


The amount of work that goes into faking screenshots and videos is not really comparable to faking the source code for an entire game.

It could still be fake, I haven't really looked into it myself to say it isn't, but they're just not the same.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 25, 2020)

TCRF is going to have a filed day! And I'll have fun reading the changes.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 25, 2020)

oh so when this happens to tf2 nobody cares ;_;


----------



## RandomUser (Apr 25, 2020)

That is neat. This somehow reminded me of this thread
@x65943 Is the project still ongoing or is it canceled?


----------



## raxadian (Apr 25, 2020)

I cannot believe one of the Beta Pokemon basically looked like a potato with eyes.


----------



## NotMyTempo (Apr 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 206196
> ​


​
I love how MewTwo looks like he's trying his best to fit inside the bounds of the art box lol. It's like *HE KNOWS*!


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 25, 2020)

This is incredibly exciting. Can't wait to see the homebrew that comes from this. I would love to play through a hybrid game.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 25, 2020)

SexySpai said:


> oh so when this happens to tf2 nobody cares ;_;


I mean, TF2 is kind of a dead game by this point =)


----------



## call me Ken or Accel (Apr 25, 2020)

That yellow Tsuchinoko thingy supposed to be Dunsparce???
......... thank god we got the final version instead of that derp-o 2000


----------



## samcambolt270 (Apr 25, 2020)

Woah! I didn't know there was a woogle pokemon!


----------



## Brigand (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh my gosh the potato thing is meant to be Wobbuffet!


----------



## frecklebars (Apr 25, 2020)

is that pokemon no. 222 a supposed evolution of ditto? i could never imagine how those work. can anyone tell me whats with the 10 in its name?



Chary said:


> Celebi's face is everyone's reaction to the leak being posted.


never in 1000 years i couldve figured out that was actually celebi LMAO


----------



## Janschi (Apr 25, 2020)

Scarlet said:


> View attachment 206200
> 
> lanturn is my life
> 
> why couldn't this be the real thing


It looks kinda like a Lanturn with down syndrome, but I live for this version of Lanturn, it's cute af.



Chary said:


> Celebi's face is everyone's reaction to the leak being posted.



I didnt even realize that it was Celebi until I read your comment


----------



## Brigand (Apr 25, 2020)

frecklebars said:


> is that pokemon no. 222 a supposed evolution of ditto? i could never imagine how those work. can anyone tell me whats with the 10 in its name?
> 
> 
> never in 1000 years i couldve figured out that was actually celebi LMAO


That Pokemon is in Corsola's Pokedex spot, but my best guess would be a Slugma prototype. The "みてい[number]", which can also be seen on Celebi, is likely a placeholder for a Pokemon whose name has not yet been determined, as "mitei" denotes something that is not yet decided.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2020)

Gotta say I love that evee sprite
and i love no.202 even more


----------



## Maq47 (Apr 25, 2020)

Is this is /v/, /vg/, /vp/, or /vr/? At least give me that much.

Edit: Found it in /vp/.


----------



## Ishzark (Apr 25, 2020)

Shuckle looks dope af, why did they change it? :c


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> Celebi's face is everyone's reaction to the leak being posted.


im going more with the Mantine face


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 25, 2020)

A lot of these look like placeholder designs, as in they represent the design concept that's still in production, or doesn't yet have a proper sprite in place.

Others look like they put a release candidate design in place to see if it felt right, and ultimately decided against it and went for another design that better fit their world building idea.

That early Larvitar sprite is still funny though.


----------



## Stash23 (Apr 25, 2020)

Dr. Lava's gonna have a field day with this!
This is fantastic!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2020)

osaka35 said:


> This is incredibly exciting. Can't wait to see the homebrew that comes from this. I would love to play through a hybrid game.


There has been a nice commented disassembly for various pokemon games for quite a while now, certainly one you could assemble, and dozens of tools that allow the users of said tools to make extensive changes to the games.

Results of that? I assume you already don't pay attention to pokemon hacks and wait for people to pick out any quality and shout that far and wide.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 25, 2020)

Best. Pokemon. Ever.

I want this version of Wobbuffet in Smash...


----------



## eyeliner (Apr 25, 2020)

Mostly important find:
The emulator. I wonder how it compares to the free ones.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 25, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Mostly important find:
> The emulator. I wonder how it compares to the free ones.


Yeah, I'm curious about that as well. Although that beta Wobbuffet find takes the cake for me.


----------



## plasma (Apr 25, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Mostly important find:
> The emulator. I wonder how it compares to the free ones.


its really bad. it runs a few games but most just crash lmao.


----------



## eyeliner (Apr 25, 2020)

Plasma Shadow said:


> its really bad. it runs a few games but most just crash lmao.


Possibly it was developed for these games specifically?
Thanks, my friend. I'll howl thy name at the moon tonight.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 25, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Possibly it was developed for these games specifically?


Possibly - and in any case, just for convenience: remember testing on actual hardware is still king (indeed the GBC debug model, aka "IS CGB emulator", was already a thing for a while; remember also the days of when there were more in-development DS emulators than ever, all of them sucked, and one of them (Ensata) was 2nd party?  )

And of course, Nintendo was very adamant at claiming that emulators are illegal


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 26, 2020)

This is Dunsparce ノコッチ Nokocchi

Original design perhaps too similar to a Tsuchinoko 

Design overhaul


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Apr 26, 2020)

Didn't Knew Ninty Also Maked a emulator for the gb


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 26, 2020)

https://tcrf.net/index.php?title=Pokémon_Crystal&diff=759361&oldid=754514

For the naysayers asking what this can do that the disassemblies can't


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 26, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> There has been a nice commented disassembly for various pokemon games for quite a while now, certainly one you could assemble, and dozens of tools that allow the users of said tools to make extensive changes to the games.
> 
> Results of that? I assume you already don't pay attention to pokemon hacks and wait for people to pick out any quality and shout that far and wide.


What's with all the salt? Thought it was obvious, but i was talking about the beta pokemon being integrated into standard silver/gold...


----------



## pokemonster (Apr 27, 2020)

samcambolt270 said:


> Woah! I didn't know there was a woogle pokemon!
> 
> View attachment 206241


no its blob pokemon


----------

